# Scry Vision DCs



## torem13 (Jun 30, 2005)

I noticed Special Vision enhancement using scry, (Lowlight, darkvision, etc) have a Skill Check DC. Is there a reson for this or is this like the communication subset for Divination which should drop it Skill Check? 

Thanks,


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking at it, yeah, there's no reason to require checks for those.


----------

